# FTP Download | "PassiveMode"-Socket öffnen



## Dit_ (1. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

um eine Datei von einem FTP-Server runterzuladen mache ich folgendes:

- öffne PassiveModeSocket ("PASV")
- lade Daten
- Schliesse PassiveModeSocket

Funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.

Aber, wenn ich mehrere Dateien runterlade, sagen wir mal 20. Muss ich dann wirklich 20 mal Socket aufmachen/schliessen um Dateien zu empfangen? Habe versucht alles mit einem Socket zu erledingen, ging nicht. :/
Aufmachen des Socket kostet ja Zeit...

Hat jemand nen Tip für mich?


Danke schon mal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (1. Aug 2011)

wenn du das parallel machen willst ja, dann solltest du das aber auch in je einem thread machen.
wenn du es sequenziell machen willst, solltest du das gleiche socket wiederverwenden können


----------



## Dit_ (1. Aug 2011)

Habe FileZilla  installiert. Die machen auch für jede Datei neuen Socket auf. Hmmm..


----------



## Empire Phoenix (1. Aug 2011)

guck dir aml die apache commons dinger an, da ist irgetwo ein ftp dabei der recht gut funktioniert, glaube der erstellt nicht jedesmal den socket neu, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## HoaX (4. Aug 2011)

Das ist nunmal im Protokoll so definiert dass die Verbindung nach der Übertragung wieder beendet wird. Es wird ja nirgends fest definiert die Größe der zu übertragenden Datei übertragen, also kannst du nur so erkennen, dass die Datei fertig übertragen wurde.


----------

